# My cure for DP/DR



## emilyraer (Oct 7, 2012)

Check it out:

http://www.medhelp.org/user_journals/show/196341/A-very-inspiring-column-about-depersonalization-and-derealization

I am sorry that you have DP/DR. I had it for 3 year and it was so painful. However, this has helped me beyond anything. It makes sense. Try it out, and check out CBT (cognitive behavioral therapy)!


----------



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

great article. thank you very much.


----------



## emilyraer (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm glad to share it


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

what about this..

http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/showthread.php?p=779664


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

This is amazing thank you <3


----------

